# Snake mites on household pets



## arm2010

Not sure if these can infect normal pets like cats and dogs or other domestic pets , Just got a cat and i'm a bit concerned ... I have 'nt got mites but worried in case they come in on any new snakes i get.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## royalboy

i think they are actually snake mites, so they wont be able to live on anything else...

Thats what im lead to believe. If im wrong im sure someone will say....


----------



## lilith

I've had cats, bred cats, rescued cats, over several decades; I've had to be my own veterinary nurse on numerous occasions (the litte gits always present you with a problem when the vet's closed!) and I've seen lice, fleas, ticks, but never ever heard of cats being susceptible to snake mites. I will try googling it though. Also a good idea is to ring your vet. They are, in my experience, always very helpful, and should answer a query like this over the phone. Good luck!


----------



## lilith

Just googled it - says snake mites can't affect cats. But ring your vet if you're still anxious.All the best.


----------



## qball75

lilith is write mate, do knee panic. snakes mites only live on snakes and won't eat your cat the snake might but the mites wont !


----------



## reptilefever

qball75 said:


> lilith is write mate, do knee panic. snakes mites only live on snakes and won't eat your cat the snake might but the mites wont !


:lol2: yea so dont try rubbing your cat on the snake to see if it isnt true


----------



## arm2010

Ha ha ha , Thanks for the replies folks and the humourous advice also....! Will ring the vet to ask but you funny bunch have put my mind at ease. :lol2: Thanks again.


----------



## Kat91

reptilefever said:


> :lol2: yea so dont try rubbing your cat on the snake to see if it isnt true


I'm so dirty minded :blush:


----------



## arm2010

Kat91 said:


> I'm so dirty minded :blush:


 :lol2:


----------



## Twiglet

snakes mites *can* bite other species. Me included... But they cant live out their life cycle on other species. I've seen fancy mice infested with snake mites. They might not have been able to breed but they could still feed off the mouse. Any pet cat will be regularly treated with frontline or similar anyway so that'll prevent infestation so long as you are up to date with it.


----------



## reptilefever

Kat91 said:


> I'm so dirty minded :blush:


:flrt:


----------



## mariekoran

Most indoor only cats are not treated with frontline. It’s a chemical many believe to be bad for cats health so certainly don’t use it unless pet goes outside end even then there’s other options too.


----------



## ian14

mariekoran said:


> Most indoor only cats are not treated with frontline. It’s a chemical many believe to be bad for cats health so certainly don’t use it unless pet goes outside end even then there’s other options too.


This is a 12 year old thread!!
And cats can be treated with Frontline, they produce a specific cat product.


----------



## Malc

ian14 said:


> This is a 12 year old thread!!


Seems to be a common trend _*again*_ these days of new first time posters resurrecting old posts that were dead decades ago


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Frontline isn't great for cats anyway.


----------

